# Key hole Cichlids



## Cichlid newbie21 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi, I recently purchased a keyhole Cichlid about 3 weeks ago, after research I see that they are better in pairs so I have purchased another, since putting him in yesterday my original Keyhole is chasing and nipping they new guy, my original has grown quite quick in the time I have had him so is bigger than the new, is this normal behaviour? He is not being overly aggressive and it isn't constant but enough to cause concern, any advice would be great.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

This is pretty normal.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its usually better to add a group instead of a single fish. The original fish has already decided the tank is his, adding a group allows the aggression to be spread out until a compatible pair is formed, then others can be removed.


----------



## KrustyKrab (Oct 31, 2019)

I agree. Only in a group will you get to see their natural behavior. I have 6 in my 65 gallon long, and they occasionally nip at each other but then move on. They hang out together all 6 of them, most of the time


----------

